
Aran Blocks: What you would get if Lego and IKEA had a baby - mynameislegion1
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aranblocks/aran-blocks-what-you-would-get-if-lego-and-ikea-ha
======
kseistrup
As interesting as it looks, I would hate to have to dust or clean some of the
contraptions made from these blocks…

